# Moonshine Laws



## Pop (May 10, 2006)

Not that I am going into business but one of the contractors at my building said he thought you could make up to 8 gallons a year for your personal use.  I was thinking that the making of any moonshine or brandy is illegal in georgia.

Ifn you can make it for personal use maybe a gallon or two of apple brandy would be good for those winter colds, sniffels, running nose, cold feet or most any thing else you can think of especially those old hackling coughs.

Anyone have a clue.


----------



## Spotlite (May 10, 2006)

I dont think it is legal. But what they dont know about thay cant check,


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (May 10, 2006)

8 gallons or 80 gallons,  whats the difference


----------



## FrogGeek (May 10, 2006)

I thought it was legal as long as you don't SELL it.  When you start selling it, that's when you have a problem.


----------



## specialk (May 10, 2006)

can't operate a distillery(still) without a license.  you can make 100 gal.s of beer and or 100 gals. of wine per year per adult in household.


----------



## 40fakind (May 10, 2006)

I heard that you can make small quantities for personal use also.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 10, 2006)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> 8 gallons or 80 gallons,  whats the difference




72 gallons and a heep mo headaches


----------



## Woody52 (May 10, 2006)

Wine is fine, right?  
I've helped the deacons at church make it for communion.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 10, 2006)

Here's the REAL LAWS, get ready to decipher them...

http://www.atf.treas.gov/alcohol/index1.htm

No Distillation is allowed without a BATF permit.

But I'd hope they have bigger fish to fry than someone playing around with and old tradition whos only making it for fun not profit. 

Why is it illegal you ask, because it is heavly taxed and your home brew goes untaxed and "they" don't like that! 

http://homedistiller.org/legal.htm


----------



## 243Savage (May 10, 2006)

Anybody got a recipe for ripple?


----------



## Burl E. (May 10, 2006)

*No*

Dang, you beat me to it. 

Ga Code
3-3-27. 
(a) No person knowingly and intentionally shall: 
(1) Distill, manufacture, or make any distilled spirits, except as permitted by this title;


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Here's the REAL LAWS, get ready to decipher them...
> 
> http://www.atf.treas.gov/regulations/27cfr19.html
> 
> ...



Smoke.............might wanna kill off that top link to the ATF regs?

I just clicked on it and got some message that I was trying to access a restricted area of the ATF site? 

Looks as if the original link addy/path must have changed since this was posted?


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 30, 2008)

Even have to have a distillers license to cook the stuff for fuel.


----------



## 12gamag (Nov 30, 2008)

just keep your mouth shut and you wont have to worry about it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2008)

Somebody better tell Muddyfoots about these laws...


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 30, 2008)

12gamag said:


> just keep your mouth shut and you wont have to worry about it....



Most folks nowadays don't know about keepin their mouths shut


----------



## TJay (Nov 30, 2008)

8 GALLONS?  I don't know if it's legal or not but there's no way in this world or the next that I could consume 8 gallons of shine in a year.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooppssss.....


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 30, 2008)

*wooohoooooo !*



TJay said:


> 8 GALLONS?  I don't know if it's legal or not but there's no way in this world or the next that I could consume 8 gallons of shine in a year.


 it would be liver worst fer sure ayy......makin a lil musadine wine is o k but too set up a still an start cookin shine is a bit much ......... but really you could do it in your kitchen an make a gallon if ya had a good recipe !!!


----------



## 12gamag (Nov 30, 2008)

hehe-I aint gonna tell yall how much I make a year......


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 30, 2008)

I am all for it. Whens it gonna be ready?


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Slingblade said:


> Even have to have a distillers license to cook the stuff for fuel.



Correct.  Thirty years in lockup is a LOOOOONNNNNGGGG time.


----------



## JR (Nov 30, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am all for it. Whens it gonna be ready?



Understatement of the year!


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Somebody better tell Muddyfoots about these laws...



Shhh!!!    Muddy's my "shine" source...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 30, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Shhh!!!    Muddy's my "shine" source...



How'd I get drug into this?


----------



## stev (Nov 30, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Anybody got a recipe for ripple?


Pink cataba & ginger ale.RIPPLE ,Sanford & Sons Way


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> How'd I get drug into this?



Kicking and screaming?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 30, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Kicking and screaming?





I've never made any shine.................intentionally.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 30, 2008)

Not only is it illegal in Georgia to make liquor it is illegal to possess the equipment to make it.


Revenue Agent, Retired.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 30, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Not only is it illegal in ANY STATE to make liquor it is illegal to possess the equipment to make it.
> 
> 
> Revenue Agent, Retired.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## 12gamag (Nov 30, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Not only is it illegal in Georgia to make liquor it is illegal to possess the equipment to make it.
> 
> 
> Revenue Agent, Retired.





its only illegal because they cant tax it....the feds got to figgure out how to stick their nose into everything.


----------



## GAX (Nov 30, 2008)

§ 3-1-1  All Homemade Alcohol, made for personal consumption, must be first tested by gaxtreme.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 30, 2008)

Also try www.coppermoonshinestills.com or google them.  They have some information there that may be helpful.  These are some cool stills too.  Buddy of mine has one


----------



## 12gamag (Nov 30, 2008)

Patriot44 said:


> Also try www.coppermoonshinestills.com or google them.  They have some information there that may be helpful.  These are some cool stills too.  Buddy of mine has one



I got one too-over all it is a well built still....


----------



## 30.06 Remington Spike (Nov 30, 2008)

You can make a certain amount for your own use( i dont know what the limit is though). or atleast thats what they told my great uncle(68 yo Kelly Standridge) wen he got caught bootlegging it about two years ago on ga resovoir land.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 30, 2008)

bull0ne said:


> Smoke.............might wanna kill off that top link to the ATF regs?
> 
> I just clicked on it and got some message that I was trying to access a restricted area of the ATF site?
> 
> Looks as if the original link addy/path must have changed since this was posted?



DONE! 
Here's the direct link to the law...
http://www.atf.treas.gov/alcohol/info/faq/genalcohol.htm#g1

" Spirits
You cannot produce spirits for beverage purposes without paying taxes and without prior approval of paperwork to operate a distilled spirits plant.  [See 26 U.S.C. 5601 & 5602 for some of the criminal penalties.]  There are numerous requirements that must be met that make it impractical to produce spirits for personal or beverage use.  Some of these requirements are paying special tax, filing an extensive application, filing a bond, providing adequate equipment to measure spirits, providing suitable tanks and pipelines, providing a separate building (other than a dwelling) and maintaining detailed records, and filing reports.  All of these requirements are listed in 27 CFR Part 19.

Spirits may be produced for nonbeverage purposes for fuel use only without payment of tax, but you also must file an application, receive ATF's approval, and follow requirements, such as construction, use, records and reports. "



I guess they'll come a looking for us now that we've been logged. 

It must of changed since I posted that .

What got ya digging up this ole thread?  

Ain't everyone got a water purifier from the Y2K days ?


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> DONE!
> Here's the direct link to the law...
> http://www.atf.treas.gov/alcohol/info/faq/genalcohol.htm#g1
> 
> ...



Just digging up bones.  

I saw this debated here many times...............hope this clears up the misinformation.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I still like my uncle's watermelon and muscadine wine....and moonshine....screw the books on that one....sorry


----------

